# How would you break up a dog fight alone?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Suppose you were home alone and your two dogs got into it inside. What would be the best (best meaning safest) way to break them up minimizing injuries?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Once, I grabbed the cushion off the couch and used it to block their ability to see each other by smashing (it was a large cushion) it between them . I was also saying (ok, screaming) "Leave It!" I'm not sure if breaking eye contact or the insanity of my actions broke them up. Once they were broke up, I used the couch cushion to keep them separate while I drove one out the back door and I could control the situation.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I stood over Tyson and rolled his collar until he let of Dexter.
It was about a year ago, Tyson was new to the house and they got into it, Ty was alot bigger then Dexter and had him in a tight grip around the neck. 
If dex had of been a different dog, and wanted to continue fighting I am not sure what I would have done.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I probably put on my indian costume and jump on the horse then run and yell around the house like crazy "..yeaw yeaw whwohwohwo .." then if it doesnt work grab a bucket of cold water and pour it on the dogs if that still doesnt work ill do flying double kick on both dogs. my last desperate move prolly call animal control and report the dog i like the least as the aggressor so they can take him/her away .. sorry i have no clue .. im interested to see what other have to say


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

ace gsd said:


> i probably put on my indian costume and jump on the horse then run and yell around the house like crazy "..yeaw yeaw whwohwohwo .." then if it doesnt work grab a bucket of cold water and pour it on the dogs if that still doesnt work ill do flying double kick on both dogs. My last desperate move prolly call animal control and report the dog i like the least as the aggressor so they can take him/her away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ace lol!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive stepped in and grabbed each dogs collar seperating them thats the least safe way. I have used the hose (good outside in summer sucks for any other place or time). I do yell. I think Lilie's suggestion about breaking line of sight is a good point.

Or in case you have a horse and indian costume try Ace's suggestion.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have done it different ways. One way was to grab the collars of both dogs and jerk them apart and scold them loudly until they paid attention. That only worked when Raina was a puppy. When her and Pyrate were both full grown it was harder. Mainly it was because Pyrate would not give up once I grabbed Raina. It was like he wanted to get the last word. I usually dragged them apart and put one in the kennel, laundry room, or house, which ever was closer. Outside, turning the hose on them them worked pretty well. I hadn't heard of the grabbing the hind legs at that time. Mainly separation was what worked best. Pillows, gates, or doors work.

We did have a pit bull that would lock on and we had to use a breaking stick on him. He saved my husbands life from two attacking dogs, a pit and a doberman, one day. The other two dogs were off leash and my husband had Spook, our dog, on a leash. The two dogs tag teamed him and Spook and just kept attacking so he just let the leash out and let Spook take care of it. Both the other dogs required stitches. Spook had a small cut on top of his head. The owner of the two dogs was not apologetic at all as he drove off with his back seat covered in blood from his dogs. They both survived but I hope he learned a lesson about running his dogs off lead on a public street.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I too have used the "jam something in between them" tactic. My male would continually try and circle back around, not to mention redirect if I grabbed his collar or his back legs, so getting them apart (and keeping them apart) was really difficult when I was alone. I managed to shove a bar stool in between them and use it to drive one into a room where I could close the door. Accidentally clocked Echo pretty good in the head with it, but it was better than the alternative.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

The last dog fight I broke up I got bitten pretty badly. I was young though and scared, and probably shouldn't have done it. The dog attacking my Aussie got a pretty good grip on my hand. I still have visible scars and it's been well over 10 years. But I had pretty much jumped in and was trying to rip the dog off my dog and I ended up straddling him and bear hugging him, and that's how he got my hand. I so wouldn't do that now


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I had flowers sitting on a table in a vase. I grabbed the vase pitched the flowers on the floor and dumped the water on the dogs. I think it was the surprise that worked. I was able to grab the aggressor dog pull her off and lock her in another room. Then I had to clean up the mess I made.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

having to have done this several times, I can safely say, don't stick your hands in there, best to use water, my 2 females its instant kill if they get together, I can separate them by the collar, but thats it, their not going to stop, so thats 65lbs in one had and 80lbs in the other hand, last time was the most serious, during the tussle, I happened to see the water dish, the younger one had the old one by the ear, so i let go of the older one, grabbed the water and dumped in the face of the younger one, she let go and backed off for a split sec, enough time for me to grab the older one, and push the younger one with my foot back threw the door, it was so intense the younger grabbed my legg and bit, K9 right through the jeans and long johns, right down into the mussel, didnt get to the ER on this one, not the first time, dont need AC over here, called a friend she came over with supplys, called another friend he wrote me a scrip for antibiotics, and pain killers, LOL, I told him I didnt need the pain killers, he said "oh yes you will", good thing, later that evening I could have chewed my legg off it hurt so bad

so to sum it up, if your by yourself and you slip up, WATER, i have various bottles of water placed around the house


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have broke up many starting many years ago. Nothing I have ever done is safe for me. I've been bit multiple times, but no dogs were seriously hurt to even see a vet. Years ago we had two females get into, my BIL went running for a blanket, by the time he got back I ended the fight.,I told him later we ain't got time for that...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been lucky - the fights I've had to break up have been a) mostly posturing and not real fights, or b) only one dog means it. So I've been able to pull the snarkier dog back by the hind legs and the other dog just backed off. No bites so far, knock on wood.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Recently, my husband tried the 'collar grabbing' method. One dog is 90 lbs and one dog is 36 lbs. Hubby ended up with 7 stiches in his hand. He didn't think they'd bite him. 

We told the ER that he cut it reaching into a pile of tin. They knew differently, but didn't question us any farther. They've grown used to hubby's visits for stiches. This was the only dog related one. They said they were going to get a coffee cup with his name on it for him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know this comment is after the fact but it is like house training: every accident/fight is the result of not enough vigilance. There are signs and cues before there is any fight.
Trust your gut instinct. If you feel something brewing, step in and do not ignore your inner voice. The first stare is a cue and needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

halt! Postal lady say it works. Must make the decision to use early though.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've heard you're suppose to grab the aggressor's hind legs and lift up.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Gilda and fiona will fight to the death if given the chance. Luckily I have never been alone when they fought. Grabbing their back legs like a wheelbarrow and dragging them away. You have to be strong, because they wrestle to get out of your grip.

I have been bitten many times. So would love ideas. Will try water. Hope there is never a next time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Had two intact males in the past, who normally lived peacefully together, fight when I got a foster dog in who was in heat. She was not even in the same room. I shoved a club chair (nearest item) between them and dragged the first one I got a hold of away behind the nearest closed door. I learned a lot in a very short time.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've always put my body/hands between them and physically separate them while yelling NO. I think once they recognize that it's me, they know to stop before they accidentally hurt me. I've only got bite once, and it was minor. Barely a flesh wound, a little blood, no big deal. I have leapt on top of top of one of them and covered them with my body to protect them, and that is usually enough to get the other one to back off. The fastest way is the best way for me, and that means I don't have time to think or look for items. I just instinctively react and, without fear of repercussions, get in between them as quickly as possible to minimize injuries to all parties involved. Funny that Nara, my only female, has never gotten into a fight. I think the boys all know she is Queen and would kick their booties all over the place if she wanted to. Ha!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Wanted to add: I've broken up Paw Paw and Beowulf, Kaze and Paw Paw, and Kaze and Beowulf. I've also broken up dog fights at dog parks, with the worst one being 3 Rottweilers and a Siberian Husky against my Beowulf. I've posted that story on here somewhere! Ha. That was insane. I'll go find it and post the link.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My dogs have never gotten past growling and starting to get into it. I yell," CUT IT OUT!" That usually works and if it doesn't I take something and start slapping, usually my phone book. ( Yes, it's sad looking) The only time things got way out of hand was when the mother of one of my dogs kept mouthing over the top of her daughter. Like an idiot, I kept letting this happening, thinking it was just a dominant gesture. What I didn't realize was she was biting her harder and harder. One day, out on a run, the mother and the daughter,all the sudden started fighting. Obviously, Sirie couldn't take it anymore. ( Sirie, the daughter, had just been treated for an eye infection that took me over a month of this expensive vet med to cure it. ) In 5 seconds, her mother had ripped open a wound right over her eye. Honestly? I was so mad. I pulled Zena, the mother, off her and spanked her. Well when I pulled her off, Dizan , my male, jumped poor Sirie. I had thrown Zena in the car. I turned around and jerked Dizan off her and spanked him. I threw him in the back too and screamed," I hear a peep back there you are both in HUGE trouble!" I said," Come on Sirie." She got to ride in the front looking smug. She knew SHE wasn't in trouble. The back seat was quiet all the was home. LOL I was SO mad that a wound close to her eye that worked on more then a month to heal with these horrible prices of eye stuff and in 5 seconds it got torn open. Frankly, I'd like to see my dogs TRY to bite me. I'M the boss of my house. I don't abuse them but I don't put up with any crap. I'm not saying any of you are doing anything wrong. I'm sure you all are dealing with a TON more then I ever am. Rescue dogs, other stuff etc. I've never broke up a fight with a strange dog but I'm sure I'd wade in and get bit.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

dhaney81 said:


> I've heard you're suppose to grab the aggressor's hind legs and lift up.


This can be really hard if you're alone and they keep trying to get at each other.

Luckily we've only had a couple of full on fights- vigilance and heading it off before it starts keeps things quiet. Unfortunately as my male's epilepsy got worse he would randomly lash out at my female, so sometimes it happened in a split second. It got to the point that we were on crate/rotate. Oddly enough, now that she's spayed, all has been quiet...


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

And the 3 GSDs I was talking about were my last dogs. They have all since passed on. I have 2 younger ones now and I'm getting older. /rolls eyes LOL


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If one dog is clearly the aggressor, I will wheelbarrow that dog to give the other a chance to get away.

If they are both engaged, I have employed the use of a wooden TV tray and whacked it down on top of both of them. It is pretty effective. 

Males fighting seem to be mostly drama/noise and very little injury. Females fighting have sent me to the hospital on more than one occasion to have something sewn up. Bitches equal stitches!

Don't grab collars - any time I have required stitches it has been because I was inexperienced enough to try and grab collars. When they are in a "red rage" sort of fight zone, they will bite at anything they can. They will not recognize you as their owner if they think they are fighting for their lives.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I worked at an open play boarding and daycare kennel for almost a year. A lot of the time I was alone with 20-40+ dogs in large groups. We had NO breed restrictions. That being said, I broke up multiple fights a day by myself, majority large dogs. When you have that many dogs together they all like to put their 2 cents in during a fight. 

I would grab the 2 instigators by their collars at the back of the neck with a fistful of scruff (twisting it if needed), pull them apart, hold them with my leg between them, yelling the whole time for the other employees. I would yell at the other dogs to back off until someone came and took one of the instigators for time out. Sometimes if one was quite large I would continue to hold both but move the bigger one and grip them between my legs as well as by the collar and scruff. 

The whole time I worked there the worst injuries I got were some bruises and a few scratches. I never got bitten. Others that worked there weren't so lucky. I pretty much nagged the dogs the whole time to prevent actual fights. Stop the behavior BEFORE it can escalate.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

When I had two bitches that would fight, I'd keep leashes staged around the property and know where to hook them up to. When I had to break up fights I'd hook one around the waist and to something unmovable, and grab the other to pull them apart. Put one in a crate/room and then get the other. Then I make them lay next to each other within a minute or so with no show of violence tolerated.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a boxer going at my gsd , the boxer wouldn't listen his owner, so I whacked him(the boxer) on the end of the nose with a chuck it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on the dog. Usually Jax and Sierra. I just grab Jax's collar and walk away with her. If Sierra is hanging on then she gets kicked but usually just grabbing Jax breaks it up. Grabbing Sierra does no good at all. She has a kill hold on Jax's neck.

I've dropped a sheet on them before. That shocked them enough to get them apart.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I've always been fortunate to have one dog in the fight under voice control, so although both dogs are fully in the fight, one will stop if told. I grab the dog I know won't stop by the scruff on both sides so they cannot spin and grab me, and do my best/loudest/most confident 'ENOUGH'. The one I have voice control over will stop for a second, giving me a chance to spin the other dog away. Then I command the other dog to go away while I correct the other dog. This has worked with my own dogs, as well as the 15-20 dogs I used to have in daycare that would get into it. I've rarely gotten bitten, and never seriously.
If I had a situation where neither would back down or listen to me, I would loop a leash around one dogs waist, tie it to something, then wheelbarrow the other dog off.
The only time I had a situation where both dogs wanted to kill each other and would not let go was when I worked at a rescue and two pittie bitches got ahold of each other through the chain link fence. It was basically a waiting game for the moment both dogs regripped to pull them apart.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Thankfully, the few times Tchai has been charged I haven't been alone and my bro/dad has been able to scare the other dog away before any contact happened. 

But just last week at the park I was walking Tchai (on lead) and a ridgeback cross (I think) ran down a little dog right in front of me and latched on! I was talking with a guy who owned a couple of staffy mixes, and he ran over and pretty much jumped on the bigger dog and stopped it from running away. Everybody was screaming, the little dog especially. I put Tchai into a Sit Stay at my heels, got close and sprayed the big dog in the face with citronella spray (it's got good range). He let go, thankfully, but I had to slap it in the face with a traffic lead I had one me when it went for another grab. 

Shocking situation, but equally shocking was me turning around to find Tchai still in a sit stay with the other dudes Staffys at my heels. Hackles were up, but he adhered to the command! 

I think I got lucky with the spray, not sure if it would have worked on many dogs when they're in that crazy, blood lust zone. Little dog had to be rushed to vet with puncture wounds, but he seemed lively when they were carrying him of.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is a well-explained method of how to break up a dog fight. 

Leerburg Dog Training | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i never touch the collar or put my hands in the way like some people do thats just insane 

I go on the ground and grab my dogs back legs, it has always worked great. 


IF they are both equally at it id throw stuff at them or put an object like a broom in the middle

being home alone with 2 adult gsd's going at it if they are female would be a nightmare, usually my personal dogs were easy to stop before a real fight would happen,


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

The situation that most often worries dog owners - when their dog was attacked. If you didn't see the owner of the other dog running towards fighting dogs - don't hesitate to take action yourself, because simetimes people are standing like dummies and doing nothing. You have to grab back legs of the agressor and pull him away shouting to the owner to come with a leashn , so you can control your own dog. Never try to beat the dog - he cannot see where pain comes from, and your hits cause even more aggression. But that method could be tricky when dogs roll during the fight, they simply are too fast for you. Try to make a loop out of your leash and catch with it whatever you can - head or half the body.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

dave the op was talking about their own dogs 

like if ur alone and ur own dogs go at it 


Seems like a diff situation

I know i have seen gsd's and pits kicked during a fight and all it did was make them attack the other dog harder.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mister C said:


> Here is a well-explained method of how to break up a dog fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Leerburg Dog Training | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt



I've yet to be in a place w two people to help when a fight happens. Also never had leashes or a fence to tie them up at around. I did try the cattle prod method once and that worked wonders (don't ask why I had a cattle prod laying around lol)


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

I had a situation where a dog, I think a pit/hound mix, hopped my fence (3 foot chain link - NEVER AGAIN) and attacked my GSD. She was less than a year old at the time and I was completely caught off guard. I'm not experienced in breaking dog fights, but having wrestled all through college and been in my own fights a few times instincts worked well (I also weigh around 230-240 which helps).

Basically, I just grabbed the attacking dog's neck and lifted. The dog tried to bite, but was unable and I just threw it back over the fence and it ran off. If adrenaline allowed me to think I probably would have given a swift kick just to get it's attention, and I wouldn't have just thrown it so it could cause damage elsewhere but obviously at the time I was concerned about my FAMILY. Thankfully, Bella was uninjured (confirmed by a vet) and that is the only time I've had an issue.


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

I have heard pulling the dogs hind legs up will break up the fight. Is there any truth to this and is this the best way?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

EazyEandME said:


> I have heard pulling the dogs hind legs up will break up the fight. Is there any truth to this and is this the best way?


Yes, but it takes 2 people


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

going to the ground and grabbing your dogs back legs has always worked for me 

But when a fight happens my dog dominates it very quick so oonce i got my dog to s top the other dog backs off

ive never been in a situation where the two dogs were fighting and one wasa not dominating the other, or where another dog was hurting mine, usually they just pick a fight then scream and run off


grabbing back legs just seem to get my dogs attention real quick


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

One effective method is to use your leash to restrain the back hips and then use it to pull one of the dogs away and attach him to something. This keeps you out of bite range. And it's an ok method of control. Then you need to do the same to the other. Breaking up dog fights can be pretty **** dangerous though and I wouldn't want to do it on my own if at all possible.


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

pets4life said:


> dave the op was talking about their own dogs
> 
> like if ur alone and ur own dogs go at it
> 
> ...


Kicking doesn't work, the dog will think the other dog is responsible.


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

ken k said:


> Yes, but it takes 2 people


You can do it with two leashes. You would prefer to have two people though for sure.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes you can get hurt if you get your hands anywhere near the fighting dog's head or neck. This mornings paper;


----------

